# Me, my friend, and the animals!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

My best friend decided to take some pictures today with her camera, we actually managed to get some decent ones of ourselves! lol

MOB! 









Me, Lyric, Ebony, Finale and Orion's head. :roll: 









Me and Ebony.









I know I shouldn't let her do this, but I couldn't resist one picture of it! lol









Sara (my best friend) and Cali.









Me and my baby Lyric.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice pics...crissa.....everyone looks happy.... and the goats sure... love you... :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome pics! You're herd sure has grown!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, those are some really pretty piccies  And I agree with Tara....your herd has REALLY GROWN :wink:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

SOOOO cute! All of ya :grouphug:


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

Beautiful pictures- love the lap goat pic especially! :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great pics..looks like you guys had a great time...and so did the goats! :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all! Yep we always have a great time out there, they love the attention, especially when we pick leaves for them. This isn't even half of the pictures we took that day. :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Great pictures! I know you shouldn't let babies in your lap but I'm guilty of it too. Its really bad when they grow up and still try. Haha They just don't fit. Mine are only minis, I can only imagine a grown Nubian!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute pictures Crissa!! Wow Finale and Ebony are getting so big!!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Great pics Crissa!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice pictures Crissa! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! :greengrin: Ebony is finally starting to grow more, and Finale is HUGE! I think Lyric fed her too well. :roll:


----------

